# Going to Switzerland Today!



## Richard-H (Feb 28, 2015)

Well, I'm on my way to Brunnen, Switzerland today for a week of job training. This sounds great, but it's totally ironic considering my rants against the Swiss banking system on the political forum on USMessageboard.

There's probably nothing to it, but I can't help thinking that I'm being set up. Especially after having been hit by a car in the parking lot at work last November.

When I think of what the odds of my ever going to Switzerland were....


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2015)

Don't worry about the odds going there, just the odds of you coming back from....


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 3, 2015)

Just enjoy it. Take advantage of the experience.


----------



## Richard-H (Mar 3, 2015)

Switzerland is beyond amazing! This country is so beautiful - it is absolutely awesome! The people are so nice and helpful!

I feel like a paranoid jerk for thinking that anyone might be out to do me harm.

Tonight I spent at the top of a mountain having a fondue dinner with some of the people I work with. It was an whole lot of fun. I drank schnaaps for the first time. I like it!

I gotta bring my whole family here! It's absolutely magical!


----------



## Abishai100 (Apr 10, 2015)

*Traveler's Tuning*

You must have been interested in the mountains and opening a Swiss bank account --- perhaps storing your collectible Swatch wrist-watches and American currency.





Swatch (Wikipedia)


----------

